# 5-7-11 Striper (With a Picture of Stomach Contents)



## FishinsMyLife (May 7, 2011)

Headed out tonight hoping to catch some stripers after the water dropped (they ran it 10 feet higher than the normal flow right now). Had a follower early and one bite. He was big enough, so I kept one for a change. 







Filleted him and decided to check the stomach contents out since I felt something hard in it.

1 half-digested fish of some kind, 4 crawfish plus several small claws, and a gumball (from a sweetgum tree). That last one had me laughing. Pretty neat stuff.


----------



## poolie (May 8, 2011)

Nice fish! Maybe you stumbled across the next hot bait... gumball baits.


----------



## Brine (May 8, 2011)

Nice one.

I didn't realize they ate crawfish that much.


----------



## lswoody (May 8, 2011)

Brine said:


> Nice one.
> 
> I didn't realize they ate crawfish that much.


I didn't either. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jkbirocz (May 8, 2011)

If you would have given that fish more time I bet it would have had a clown x-rap in its stomach as well. Glad to see you fishing again. Gotta love those stripers, they sure are delicious and a blast to catch. I am pretty sure stripers will eat whatever is abundantly available, just like me :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (May 8, 2011)

Very nice stuff - they will eat anything crazy fish


----------



## FishingCop (May 8, 2011)

Way to go FML, nice one =D>


----------



## shamoo (May 9, 2011)

Nice FML, they are one mighty fighten fish =D>


----------



## fender66 (May 9, 2011)

Great report.

What did you catch him on?


----------



## FishinsMyLife (May 9, 2011)

fender66 said:


> What did you catch him on?



He fell to a clown X-Rap. I've probably caught close to 100 stripers on that lure over the past two years. I didn't like it at first, but it's grown on me. I don't know how many sets of hooks I've gone through on it though. Stripers are hook bending and breaking machines :lol: 

Here's a picture of a double my buddy and I pulled with twin 5 pounders last night. His came on a small, natural colored (not sure on the exact color scheme) X-Rap and mine came on a 4" Tru-Tungsten swimbait.


----------



## fender66 (May 9, 2011)

5 lb twins are a great double to catch.


----------



## Froggy (May 9, 2011)

Great catches!


----------

